# Fireline Exceed - "not suited to spin reels"?



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

i am looking for some 3-4lb line for a 1-3kg Berkley Dropshot/Symetre 1000 combo,

and found this comment about the exceed:



> 1.Fireline exceed was designed purely for Baitcaster reels (read the product data) not for spinning reels. This has to do with the method of construction in the laying of the strands(fusion), being in a straight line where most of the tension and strength are.


http://www.tackletester.com/2011/02/new ... d-preview/

has anyone had problems using exceed on a spin reel? i did a search on here and it seems to be a highly recommended line?

or should i just get Nanofil for the extra $$$


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been using it on a spin reel for about 3 months and no problems so far


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

18 months without an issue on the 4.4lb.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

OK, thanks guys, probably being overly analytical here...

do you have it in the hi-vis orange? does it fade much?


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine hasn't faded after a year. I do get rid of 20m every 6 months or so to avoid any fish loss due to rotting line. I use mine on both 1000 and 2500 reels no problem at all. Great line and never had a wind knot (touching wood now).


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

Ditto. I have been using 6lb & 4 lb for about a year with no problems at all. IMO it better than ordinary Fireline -not as stiff.


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

1


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks guys, i just ordered 150yd fo the 3.3lb Exceed ($19.95) and some 3lb Sunline FC Rock ($16.95) from motackle...

it will be going on my first ever 1000 reel, so not sure how much backing it will need?


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Just enough so you can't see the base of the spool. Around 10m is fine.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

intrepid said:


> so not sure how much backing it will need?


I use a couple of spools to work it so the backing plus braid fills the spool almost to its limit.


----------



## Jenko (Jan 31, 2010)

I use only Shimano Symetre reels as they are a fantastic reel for their price. Haven't used the Exceed, all my reels have spare spools loaded with Fireline Crystal in 4, 6, 8lb, which I really like, but does go a little fluffy after a fair bit of use, casts well (a bit stiff at first) and I don't get any wind knots.
I always load all my braid onto a spare spool and top shot with nylon until full, then wind back onto another spool, this gives me an exact fill on the spool. Spare spools are about $20 from Shimano.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

i have run 3kg on my freams since it first came out and haven't had any issues with it at all 



intrepid said:


> it will be going on my first ever 1000 reel, so not sure how much backing it will need?


If you have a spare spool for that reel then load all the braid on first and then the backing to fill the spool up . Then all you need to do is wind it back on to your main spool . If you don't have a spare spool the same size , strip the spool you are going to use and fill it as i said , then you will need to transfer it twice to other spools before winding it back onto your original spool to get it the right way up . That is much more time consuming ofcourse ;-)


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks guys - i went with the 3 spool method (thanks Brez!!!), but since it is only 135m it was pretty quick.

tried this out yesterday in the wind on the harbour - and it is amazing! was gettting massive distance on some casts (wind assisted = 50m casts) and pulled in a 35-40cm bream on it no worries (was a good fight!)

it casts alot better than my 3lb Power Pro does (different rod and reel though)

the Albright i used was 6 up 5 back and held all day though over 100 casts...

and no wind knots at all (maybe due to the Berkley Dropshot GenIV with Fuiji K Series guides?)


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Occulator said:


> Thank heavens i thought i was going mad. I recently spooled a spinning reel with some six pound exceed and couldnt believe how bad it was on my recent Eucumbene trip. Lovely feeling line but I lost several lures on the cast and the line was badly freyed at the break. This has never happened with any line ive used before including numerous versions of fireline. The only thing I could think of was it had something to do with my guides as it was freyed at the break but that doesn't make sense as everything else seems ok on the rod. Its going on my baitcaster tomorrow.


breaking at the leader knot? or random spot? i know it's hard to tell...

also - what knot were you using to join the braid to leader?


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

The last 3 spools of fireline I've had all had that same problem as you occy. Same outfit with powerpro no issue. So no more fireline on any of my reels. 
Phil


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Read the comments here:
http://www.tackletester.com/2011/02/new-berkley-fireline-exceed-fused-pe-braid-preview/

Greg sounds like he's sprouting imagined theory. TT has done some testing.

My 3kg Exceed has a few small frays but it's not possible to tell whether that's caused by the eggbeater or some other issue. Despite the minor frays, so far the 4kg flouro trace breaks before the main line. I'll be going down to 2kg Exceed on the next load.


----------

